# Apple TV .. JB & Home Sharing



## Aanny (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi

I have successfully jail broken my Apple TV 2nd Generation it had the latest firmware and the PC had the latest version of iTunes

I then tried to Home Share my other 2 computers they have not been iTunes updated as that would mess up my jail broken iPhones 

When I try to run Apple TV I get a message back saying cannot home share unless I have iTunes 10.xx or above ...

Any fix for this as I really do not want to update tunes to re jailbreak my iPhones again

Thanks


----------



## Aanny (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi 

All I need is for somebody to say that I have to upgrade iTunes or home sharing will not work ... I just thought somewhere ( like in cydia world ) there might be a fix for this without having to upgrade, so I am happy to accept the bad news .. I just need confirmation


----------

